# Docking ears and tail?



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

My uncle came and asked me if I was getting my chipups ears and tail docked? I've never heard.of this being done to a chi.. Any thoughts as im mixed emotion I don't know if I can do this to him/her but I am removing the dews once she is born

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Um... have you ever owned a Chihuahua before? 
I urge you to read a bit about the breed standard online.

There is NO such thing done to Chihuahuas!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

BellaPeony2013 said:


> My uncle came and asked me if I was getting my chipups ears and tail docked? I've never heard.of this being done to a chi.. Any thoughts as im mixed emotion I don't know if I can do this to him/her but I am removing the dews once she is born
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Chis do not get their tails docked and ears cropped. That is not the chi standard. No matter how we all personally feel about docking and cropping, it is unnecessary for a chi. Doing so would take them out of standard. 

Also, most breeders have the few claws removed. It must be done within the first few days after the pups birth. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Why are the dew claws removed? I've never heard of that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Why are the dew claws removed? I've never heard of that
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


To keep them from getting caught on things and ripped out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Why are the dew claws removed? I've never heard of that
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Many breeders remove the dew claws as Amy Jo said to prevent painful injuries later. It is usually done when puppies are about 3 days old, long before the pup goes home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I didnt know that. Rolo and Buttons both have theirs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Not to worry both mine have theirs as well and it's never been an issue.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh good because there's not a lot I can do about it now! Does anyone know why they are called Dew claws?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As long as they are kept trimmed nice and short, dew claws don't usually cause problems. I think it is much more common to have them removed in the US than internationally. I don't know why they are called dew claws. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

KittyD said:


> Um... have you ever owned a Chihuahua before?
> I urge you to read a bit about the breed standard online.
> 
> There is NO such thing done to Chihuahuas!


First off google. I have owned 2 chis ok and I asked a simple question because I had one. I didn't ask to be offended at all thanks im very well educated on the breed I know it is not normal but it IS NOT unheard of or not done. I personally think it's cruel I don't dock my pits for the same reason. I asked because I was curious. Next I am taking my pups at 3-5 days to have the dews removed because my cousin being the breeder said she was not sure she was doing it so I am paying for it myself I have my vet chosen and ready to schedule his/hers appointment. I also am not breeding my pups I get and am not even registering kc or anything like that because I am choosing not to so standard isn't really my concern but thank you as long as MY chi is happy healthy and taken care of that's really what matters the most in any pet/owner situation. I don't want to mutilate my dog I was simply asking as I myself had never heard of such a thing to chihuahuas

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

In all my years of owning these dogs I have never heard of this before! if someone is doing this it should be reported plain and simple.

I'm flabbergasted someone would even suggest it.
Most well bred Chihuahua's have upright ears by standard and a tail carried over the back.

The Uncle who suggested this, is he the parent to the cousin who is breeding these Chi pups? I hope you can inform him that it's not ok to do this.

I noticed from your other thread you have intact Pitbulls, so I guess you will be spaying/neutering this little one?


----------



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well thank you again for your statement but had you have actually READ my first post, you would clearly see we feel the same way about the topic. Second had you yourself taken a few moments to research you would see it clearly is done, and able to be done by a vet here, so reporting would do no good it's PERSONAL preference BUT as I said my dog can not verbalize the desire to look that way so it will look exactly how God intended it to just without it's dew claws I have big dogs and kids and im doing it for my dogs safety I did in fact say I don't think that's ok to do to a chi 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never heard of or seen a Chihuahua with a docked tail?? The ears usually go up themselves.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tail docking and ear cropping is banned in a lot of countries as it is seen as unethical - some countries allow it for working dogs - chihuahuas would not fall into that catagory.

See this wikpaedia article and scroll down to the bottom to see the list of countries it is banned - Docking (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There's a quote there too from the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons who say it is- "an unjustified mutilation and unethical unless done for therapeutic or acceptable prophylactic reasons". "


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess I just don't understand why you (not you specifically, just you as in the general community) would need to crop a Chis ears since they go up on their own anyway. I don't know why people would do that, it just seems unnecessary. It seems like some people (aka the vets that crop chi ears) don't know much about Chis to crop ears that are going to stand on their own. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

BellaPeony2013 said:


> Well thank you again for your statement but had you have actually READ my first post, you would clearly see we feel the same way about the topic. Second had you yourself taken a few moments to research you would see it clearly is done, and able to be done by a vet here, so reporting would do no good it's PERSONAL preference BUT as I said my dog can not verbalize the desire to look that way so it will look exactly how God intended it to just without it's dew claws I have big dogs and kids and im doing it for my dogs safety I did in fact say I don't think that's ok to do to a chi
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where are you finding information stating that chihuahuas sometimes have their ears cropped? I have NEVER heard of or seen this. I'd like to see these links.

I also highly doubt a vet would perform this on a chi. Chihuahuas are very common, vets know that they don't normally have cropped ears.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

BellaPeony2013 said:


> My uncle came and asked me if I was getting my chipups ears and tail docked? I've never heard.of this being done to a chi.. Any thoughts as im mixed emotion I don't know if I can do this to him/her but I am removing the dews once she is born
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not to split hairs 

but nowhere in your post did you say you "don't agree" with it, you said you were "torn" and stated you had never heard of this being done before, but now you say you do know it is done and know of vets who do it? 

You asked us for our thoughts, I gave mine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Perhaps he is thinking of miniature pinschers which do have ears and tails docked in the USA. 

But no, chi's are a natural breed. Do not dock tails or crop ears. Dewclaw removal is optional.


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Never heard of Chis getting ears and tails done - I would think it is a confused unknowledgable person that has suggested it.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Perhaps he is thinking of miniature pinschers which do have ears and tails docked in the USA.
> 
> But no, chi's are a natural breed. Do not dock tails or crop ears. Dewclaw removal is optional.


Cha ching right there maybe there thinking it or maybe there trying to make the chi look like a min pin. And i gota agree where in the world are you seeing or hereing chi's have had there ears cropped and tails docked?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chi ears and tails are as they should be from birth.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Chi ears and tails are as they should be from birth.


I totally agree! Jaxx has one ear floppy and one ear erect and I would not have him any other way except when his erect ear flops down due to being tired. 

Ear docking is a cosmetic procedure and honestly you won't know for sure that the chis ear will not be erect on their own until after teething. So docking their ears would possibly be even not needed since they may go up on their own. If I wanted a chi that I absolutely had to have their ears up I would get an adult chi that had already been through teething and I knew their ears were up instead of putting them through a procedure that did not have to be done. 

Chi ears floppy are not the standard but I love chis with ears up and ears down. I think usually whatever their ears turns out like usually fits their personality.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I bet your uncle is thinking of Min Pins, they are often docked and cropped, but chis never are. I don't see the point of cropping personally but I know un-docked dogs with those long gangly low carriage tails who do a lot of field work are prone to tail breaks requiring amputation, so perhaps docking some breeds is a good idea- but chis are not one of those breeds!

Personally I have seen a lot of adult rescues chis go through bandage changes and seepage and lots of ugly stuff from having infected half ripped off dew claws taken off, so I would err on the side of taking them off if you have the opportunity when they are a puppy. Maybe not all breeds, because some tend to have very attached, usefull, dew claws but with most chis that is not the case. If you do leave them just be sure to keep the nails very short .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Tail docking,thank goodness is banned here in uk.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Plus ear cropping has been banned for a really long time.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've heard of tail docking but never ear cropping or removing the dew claws. I'm very ignorant about these things!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's not ignorant at all! it's just that many countries (such as the ones you and I happen to live in) don't make these things common practice! and for good reason.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ear cropping is mostly done for cosmetic reasons, to force the ear to stand. Google pics of American Dobermanns/Boxers/Great Danes, it is in the breed standard to show dogs with cropped erect ears.
Dew claws are often removed in working or large breed dogs in the UK, mostly to prevent injury to the dog. It is still legal to dock working dogs as well.
Most toy breeds are left with their dew claws intact, simply because they are so tiny they are less likely to cause any damage.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

In Australia we do not mutilate our dogs at all and HATE what is done to some USA breeds at the breeder's mere whim i.e. chopping ears of the likes of Dobes, Great Danes etc. We see it as absolutely grotesque, both physically and mentally on the person's part.

I can understand tail docking in certain breeds that end up with badly ulcerated injured tails from knocking on coffee tables etc. but we would rather re-arrange our furniture than do such a thing.

Hmm, must be something in the weather change causing people to get snarky of late, 'tis rather off-putting reading valid responses to questions, and then seeing the author/s get tackled.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OP, I googled cropping and docking Chis as you suggested and I searched the first 7 pages of results. I found nothing that talked about Chis getting cropped or docked. There was one result about a Jack Russell Terrier x chi who was docked, but most JRTs are docked. Nothing else in the results. I was just wondering if you could point to wear you heard about Chis being cropped and docked, as you told Kitty you saw. Just to satisfy my own curiosity. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I have never heard of docking or cropping a chi but both are perfectly legal here in the US. There is one benefit to cropping the tail of a working dog as their tails can be injured, while they are hunting for example. On the cropping, I have mixed emotions. Breeds such as the dobie, which are traditionally cropped here, just don't look like dogies to me if their ears aren't done. I avoid the ethical question by not having those breeds of dogs as a pet. I guess that is moral cowardice, but there you are. On the dew claws, I wish all my dogs had hem removed but none of them do. Some dogs have a sort of detached dewclaw that hangs by a mere flap of skin and they tend to get caught on stuff and ripped off, so removing those might help prevent injury later.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My sister in law was married to a man who owned dobermans. One fine day, I went to see the puppies that were a few weeks old ( I think it was weeks, this was a very long time ago). Oh, what a joy, I was just in time to witness the ugliness of the ear and tail chopping and sewing and then bandaging. He had his own little surgery going. At the time I thought dobermen were born with ears like that, I did not know they were man made. Once I realized what was going on I fled the room!

I cannot imagine a chihuahua. Their ears already stand up, what is to fix? I also could not imagine not seeing that cute curly tail wagging from happiness and just having a short little stub on a chi.


----------



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

Comment removed


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

*What* in the world?
Mods??


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

What the hell....? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think that post should be deleted. It is easily the most offensive thing I've ever read on this site. And it makes me not want to post and try to help anymore. 

Post reported. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I reported that post to the mods. Good grief.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO, I think it's more than a weather change with all these aggro newbies of late ... WHAT are you Yankees having put in your water????


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

I've reported it too! Totally no need for that! Easily the most offensive post I have read on here! Especially when asking for people's views and opinions and then can't take it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I gota agree theres no need for that and my goodness hope the mods delete it..


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I think that post should be deleted. It is easily the most offensive thing I've ever read on this site. And it makes me not want to post and try to help anymore.
> 
> Post reported.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I agree Ashley! I was just sitting here wondering what has been up lately with all the drama of people think they are being attacked when users were simply just answering questions. I did not see anyone be rude. It was just a discussion.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Docking tails and cropping ears is illegal in the UK. It's considered barbaric and inhumane. 

Why anyone would want to butcher their dog for cosmetic reasons, is beyond my comprehension...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL 

You breed pit bulls you say? 

I'm sure our lovely mods will be along shortly to clean this "mess" up 
Reported as well!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG!!! What a completely uneducated and rude piece of garbage. Is this for real? I'm speechless.
Glad he is getting a chihuahua and calling it a rat. What a loser. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I agree Ashley! I was just sitting here wondering *what has been up lately with all the drama of people think they are being attacked when users were simply just answering questions*. I did not see anyone be rude. It was just a discussion.


I agree, the place has been nutso with aggro.

*The WORST part about folks like this is ..... THEY BREED!!!!*


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

And in this case a very dangerous breed in the wrong hands


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I think not only does the post need deleting, BUT THE MEMBERSHIP TOO! There's no room here for deranged people who carrying on in such a manner!!! (and no apols for the exclamation mark either


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

The offensive comment was removed.

A forum is a place where people give opinions and answers to questions - you may or may not like the opinions or answers but that is forum life.

Responding in such a crude fashion is totally uncalled for and there will be action taken on your account.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Some people should not be allowed to have dogs period.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I agree, the place has been nutso with aggro.
> 
> *The WORST part about folks like this is ..... THEY BREED!!!!*


Yes! X100! I won't name names but I just KNOW that a couple of the people who have flounced off here after not liking the answers they received will breed without a second thought! £ signs in their eyes!

That last post by the OP's husband (?) was absolutely disgusting. Shameful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Girls, girls, girls, I meant the PEOPLE breed, not the dogs lmao ... unfortunately they breed their dogs too which is beyond tragic and, as you say, there's quite a few lately hereabouts who clearly have that intention.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Girls, girls, girls, I meant the PEOPLE breed, not the dogs lmao ... unfortunately they breed their dogs too which is beyond tragic and, as you say, there's quite a few lately hereabouts who clearly have that intention.



:laughing3::laughing3::laughing3:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Where am I? Am I hallucinating? :happy2:
OP, why does there have to be such ugliness here, for crying out loud it's dog
forum, life is hard as is without this nonsense. OP why can't you talk 
for yourself? I love this forum, but even I had disagreements before, I handled 
it myself like a big girl, why get your hubby's hands dirty? I don't get it. I just
hope you guys can find peace, all this hatred can't be too good for your health.
I feel really sad for you both.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LS, the dogs are the ones that deserve your sadness my love!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Phew lets all get back to normal girls,shame some people have to ruin a great forum with some great people in it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Michele is totally right!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Right, this thread has shown that the vast majority of us think tail docking and ear cropping is cruel and certainly should never be done on a chihuahua.

The totally offensive comment was removed and the user banned - there is no place on this forum for such a response.

The thread is now closed!!!!

p.s - thank you to everyone who reported this thread - it really is the quickest way to get mods attention if we are not on the forum, as it goes straight to our email boxes


----------

